# Can I cut the nicotine patch in half ?



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm using nicotine patches to help me to quit smoking...

It says on the back of the box:

_If you smoke 10 or less cigarettes per day, start with *14 mg* patches for 6 weeks, then switch to *7 mg *patches for two weeks and stop._

It also says that it should not be cut in halves...

I only have *14 mg* patches...

Can I just ignore that warning and cut it in two halves, throwing away one piece and applying another on my skin... ?

I need to do it by the book, coz I'm afraid I will just start smoking again...


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Perhaps these links will help:

http://wolfweb.unr.edu/homepage/shubinsk/smokmet1.html

http://www.democraticunderground.com/discuss/duboard.php?az=view_all&address=105x4213781


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh noez!

the comment:


> DON'T CUT THEM
> 
> If you do they will release ALL THEIR NICOTINE AT ONCE!!!!!
> 
> AND YOU WILL GET SICK!!!


But why does it do that ?

Ok, now I don't want to risk and will ask my doctor for a prescription of 7mg nicotine patches... (they cost even more than 14 mg patches) I hope my insurance will cover them...

I don't wanna buy them... coz i'm a cheap *******...

Thanks for the links, I appreciate it ...


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Some Russian Guy said:


> Oh noez!
> 
> the comment:
> But why does it do that ?
> ...


Well, you can't always go by what people say on the internet, perhaps you should ask your doctor.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I would assume that cutting them would cause the nicotine to come out much faster on the edge you cut. And too much nicotine is NOT a good feeling.

I know the price of the patches sucks, and I used that excuse many times to not follow through, but in comparison to paying for cigarettes for the next few months (which are disgustingly expensive up here, like almost $10 for a pack of 25) it's really quite inexpensive.

Good luck!


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Sounds like they are just saying that so people will buy each dose patch individually. Nice scam if you ask me. I have heard of people cutting larger dose patches into various sizes and saving money, with no ill effects. Nicotine overdose is baaaad, though. I had a seizure and psychotic feelings from chewing too much nicotine gum.

If I were you, I'd cut the patch into a tiny size first, then try it to see if it's slow or instant release when cut. Then work your way up to the size you want, just to be on the safe side. Maybe you could do this with any new type of patch, just to be sure the design doesn't release all the nicotine at once if cut.


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

when i overdosed on nicotine gum, i felt like puking, and was extremely anxious and couldn't sleep. unfortunately, i was extremely tolerant to nicotine, so when i stopped chewing it i had really bad withdrawal, and surprisingly the symptoms were similar to nicotine overdose, so i had no idea what was going on... you could buy nicotine gum online, its always a ton cheaper....15 $ for around 100 pieces, ....thats alot better than the patches.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Or you could just gradually smoke less over time - that's what I did. Over 3 months, I eventually got down to half a cigarette per day... then nada! 

You can also reinforce your decision by making a "promise" to quit to yourself (first, of course)...then a loved one, or a good friend, someone who'll support you...or, if your religious, your god. I found that really helped when I was tempted to slip up. Keeping "my word" is of the utmost importance to me...and sometimes we have to play these little psychological games with ourselves to win the battle.


----------



## Link888 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Cutting Patches*

I'm not recommending anything to anybody, but I have started and quit smoking a few times in the past and have always purchased the step 1 patch (21mg) and cut them in half when needed. I have had no noticeable side effects. No overdoses and no the nicotine doesn't lose it's effectiveness..contrary to some of the stuff I have read on the internet.

Regardless of what the rumors are, I have seen no proven facts that support any of the reasons why I shouldn't cut them (Other than the fact that the pharmaceutical companies make twice as much money.)

For me the patch is the best solution and has always worked when I am in the right mind set. If your not ready to quit, more than likely none of the over the counter products will make you stop. You have to have the will power to quit. To each is own that's my experience.


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

You need a prescription to get the patch in New York? What the hell?


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

AliBaba said:


> You need a prescription to get the patch in New York? What the hell?


The prescription is needed if you don't want to pay for medicine with your own money... I think you know what I'm talking about, right ?


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

Some Russian Guy said:


> The prescription is needed if you don't want to pay for medicine with your own money... I think you know what I'm talking about, right ?


Meaning some type of free clinic/pharmacy/crisis center? I always just went to Walgreens and bought it so I'm not sure.


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

Chantix is far more effective and I've seen people have a ton of success with it after failing with the patches/gums/NRTs for years...


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

AliBaba said:


> Meaning some type of free clinic/pharmacy/crisis center? I always just went to Walgreens and bought it so I'm not sure.


It's the medical insurance for the poor... madicaid
If I can get an aproval, then I can buy medicine with it...
But I need a prescription from my doctor first...

For some reason my insurance approved patches and I got it for free.
Otherwise I wouldn't be able to afford it...

And be a perpetual slave to the little nicotine monster inside me...


----------



## Link888 (Jan 14, 2010)

meyaj said:


> Chantix is far more effective and I've seen people have a ton of success with it after failing with the patches/gums/NRTs for years...


I know absolutely nothing about Chantix, but looked into it after reading this post. Here is an interesting article and input from readers I found online regarding Chantix:

http://nymag.com/news/features/43892/

Of course you can't believe everything you read online, but this is pretty convincing for me to just stick with the cut patch....lol.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

doctor doesn't want to prescribe me chantix because he says that this and risperidone, which I'm taking daily, cannot be taken together


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

Link888 said:


> I know absolutely nothing about Chantix, but looked into it after reading this post. Here is an interesting article and input from readers I found online regarding Chantix:
> 
> http://nymag.com/news/features/43892/
> 
> Of course you can't believe everything you read online, but this is pretty convincing for me to just stick with the cut patch....lol.


No, this is actually an issue with the drug and any prescribing doctor should be aware of it. Relative to other medications Chantix DOES have a high rate of suicidal ideation, but it's difficult to really separate the medication from the act of quitting itself in this case. Even people on the patch are more likely to be self-injurious, but according to the article you cited only 7% of people attempting it have managed to stay off cigarettes after 6 months!

And it's quite a rare side effect. The numbers thrown out there compared to the people having actually taken the medication are extremely low. High enough to warrant advising the patient, but, especially if carefully monitored, the overall risks still tend to work out to be quite a bit lower, when you take into account the harm that smoking does and the relative inefficacy of nicotine replacement therapies. It might not be too bad to try an NRT *first* though.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.naturalfitnesstrainers.com/SR_re-attach_reapply_nicotine_patch.htm

http://www.dental-professional.com/Faqs_NicotinePatch.aspx#d


----------



## ric03 (Feb 1, 2011)

I've found that it works fine for the first half of the patch (no problems, and it seems to last roughly the usual time), but the second half doesn't work. This makes sense, I guess, as you're sort of breaking the seal (like taking the backing off) and giving the nic somewhere to escape. Therefore, it won't really save you any money :-(


----------



## ZanderPhD (Sep 12, 2011)

I realize I'm really late to this thread, but I figured I'd post a reply on this for those interested in the topic in the future before the thread closes.

First of all, before you quit smoking (if you haven't already), read this article in the NY Times: http://www.nytimes.com/2004/08/31/h...n-t-work-you-may-not-have-used-it-enough.html

Secondly, I see/hear a lot of speculation about the horrible, disastrous, potentially life threatening effects of cutting nicotine patches in half. Then I read on and find 3 more people who have actually done it, and it worked fine for them.

Not one person on any forum (and I've looked around) has posted "I cut my nicotine patches in half, got a nicotine overdose and was rushed to hospital". The WORST I've seen is from someone who got a rash worse than her usual nicotine patch rash. A rash? Seriously? People get rashes from lying on grass. A rash is the worst I've read?

Where I'm from, there's a saying: "In theory, theory and practice are the same thing. In practice, they're not."

Personally, I'd take advice from someone whose actually tried it before I take advice from someone who buys into the BigPharma's "Never cut the patch" rule. Even the doctor in the New York Times article says "it's probably safe", but that the dosage may be "unpredictable".

At the same time, BigPharma will tell you to NEVER smoke while you have a patch on. That myth was debunked years ago, but BigPharma continues to tout the dangers of smoking while on the patch. Why? So you'll take the patch off, reduce the amount of adhesive "sticky power", do it again and WHAM ... you need a new patch because the one you kept taking off to smoke won't stick anymore.

I know this is turning into a bit of a rant, forgive me please. But, have you ever actually looked at the box of generic nicotine patches? "58.5 mg nicotine with a nominal _in vivo_ rate of 21mg per day"

Wait. At 21 mg per day, with 58.5 mg of nicotine in these patches, I could wear a single patch for over 2 days and 10 hours ... non-stop. One patch lasts two days. Believe me on this, I was a 22 year smoker, quit with the patch and each patch lasted me two days. I changed it every other morning after my shower. Since the patch is waterproof, there's no problem showering every day, either. Yes, I cut them (because of the NY Times article which suggested I had progressed too fast when I quit after 6 weeks then relapsed). I was on nicotine patches for 3 months on my second attempt. But I bought 21 mg patches, cut them into 1/3rds, and placed the unused portion back on the metal backing to ensure I didn't lose nicotine to evaporation (this does happen). Each 1/3rd patch lasted two days. Each box of 7 ($19.97 at Walmart) lasted 42 days. I purchased two boxes for my late stage of quitting and was on them for 60-odd days and then took it off after I figured I could go it alone. $40 for 84 days worth of patches. Not bad, not bad.

(I should note here that cut patches are NOT waterproof, and that every time I showered with a cut patch, I got a nicotine rush. Something about water and soap gets under the membrane and increases absorbtion. If you're using a cut patch, take it off to shower.)

Lastly, before you give up nicotine too hastily, remember that there is absolutely nothing wrong with nicotine. It's the CO and Tar in cigarettes that's harmful, not nicotine. In fact, nicotine is a great little stimulant ... about as harmful as caffeine.

If EVER you think about going back to smoking, slap a patch on your shoulder! There is no harm in going back to the patch, but there's plenty of harm in going back to cigarettes (not to mention plenty of expense)

There ... I feel better now.

-Z


----------



## neuromod (Oct 11, 2011)

I've been a long-term smoker, and I follow the method of cutting the 14mg patches in half (having been off of cigarettes and on the 14mg patch for quite a while...until just recently). The binding agents in the patch will prevent most (and I mean almost all) of the nicotine from leaking out of the side.

However, I strongly recommend against applying it to wet skin or taking a shower with the patch on. Not only does nicotine bind and mix with water very well, compromising the slow-release function of the patch, but water (esp. water + soap) will quickly ruin the adhesive. And you need that to keep the patch pressed firmly against the skin (maintaining maximum [surface area] contact), and allowing the maximum allotted dose to transfer from patch-to-skin-to-bloodstream. Otherwise, the patch doesn't bind well, and you get a weaker or less consistent dosage.

Let's be honest, patches are like the "methadone" of nicotine cessation. But, in most cases (including my own), it's provides at least some relief against staving off withdrawal while following a plan to reduce your daily nicotine dependence down to zero.

One note is that, when you proceed to lower the dose, expect the slight increase in withdrawal symptoms again (not as bad as before, but still a factor), regardless of whether you cut the patch or not.

And, if you need some incentive to stay on track, just remember that, even if you need a little longer than is "specified" to wean yourself off of each dose level, that is still MUCH better than going back to cigarettes. The patch just has nicotine, which is a neuroactive chemical. Whereas, burning tobacco puts a ton of toxic chemicals in your body. Patches don't have the benzopyrenes (found when burning soot) and nitrosamines (found when burning nitrites or other nitrogenous, organic chemicals)...which are the two, major carcinogens derived from cigarette smoke.

AND...the patch doesn't administer the high levels of carbon monoxide (produced when burning almost any organic compound)...which not only reduces your blood oxygen concentration, but also reduces your body's ability to USE oxygen (CO binds with hemoglobin and prevents oxygen molecules from binding to it...and it takes a while for your body to build new hemoglobin or recover from this process).

So, hang in there, and, yes, it's okay to cut the patches.


----------



## paperk8 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Yes, but...*

I have to add my two cents here, because I've been lurking on this subject all over the internet for a while before trying it myself. I used the same logic as ZanderPhD to different results. I really wanted it to work and am disappointed that it didn't.

I cut a 21mg nicotine patch in half and was definitely heavily dosed. I have used different style patches in the past with no problem, though I was not cutting those. I had this half patch on today for 3 hours before I had to remove it (at 11:30am). It is now 8pm and I'm still feeling it. I felt buzzed/high throughout my whole work day, which was not fun. My immediate reaction was quite strong, but I decided to see if the initial buzz would taper off. No such luck. Finally had to remove it. If I had kept it on much longer and had continued to get dosed the way I had in those 3 hours I probably would have been very ill.

From what I've heard the brand and patch construction may have a lot to do with the nicotine release and potential side effects of cutting the patch. Attempt at your own risk. You may want to try it on a day you don't have to work in case you end up as spacey and buzzed as I have been all day.


----------



## Jackieboy (Feb 5, 2012)

I also believe that the warning about cutting the patch is based more on profit motive than anything else, with maybe a small dose of liability fear throw in.

It's the same thing as when you buy an electronic device, which warns you that using any other batteries than the ones sold by the same company is dangerous.

Mind you I am talking about the nicoderm type patch, with the gel release mechanism. The cheaper patch brands, that have a multi-layered release system with multiple materials will likely not preform correctly if they are cut.

Really, take a look at a nicoderm patch. Is there really any special "membrane" on it? Because to me it looks a lot more like a uniform gel/adhesive mixture, which is simply formulated to release nicotine at a specific rate when in contact with skin. This stuff is plastered over a big sheet of plastic in a factory, then run through a cutter that punches out the correct size patch.

And if the IS some extra membrane on the surface, how do the join it at the edges of the patch? Wouldn't the nicotine simply "leak" from there, as many here claim it will from a cut edge?

Therein lies the clue that leads one to believe this is how it works. Notice that the lower dosage patches are actually smaller? That is because the formulation is the same, the dosage is controlled by the amount of surface area that is in contact with the skin. If someone were willing to do the math, I'm certain they would find that the surface area of the patch shares a direct relationship to the dosage.

Even if there is a membrane on it, it will likely only release a small amount of extra nicotine around the edges, likely the same amount that can cause the irritation around the edges of a regular uncut patch.

Anyhow, that's MY theory. My practice has shown me that cutting the patches works just fine, and i have suffer no additional side effects from doing so, other than saving money, and feeling like i managed to avoid a cynical marketing ploy.


----------



## Hannah708 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Dosage*

I have been using the nicotine patches from Walgreens for two weeks. My manager told me he cut his patches in half and it worked fine for him. I have tried the same thing and it has worked fine except I cannot sleep with a patch on. My question is, when cutting the patch in half am I getting half of the dosage, or the full dosage? I am confused about which level I will use next, the 14mg which will be more than half of my current dosage or half of the 14 mg? Please help. I've had no problems with too much nicotine when showering so these are no dispersing too much too fast. They do lose stickiness if I am not completely dry. And when I cut them I put the other half back into the package for the next day and they are still effective.


----------



## PUNK INC (Mar 18, 2012)

Actually I pay $44:98 for 1 box of the step one ginaric brand!


----------



## PUNK INC (Mar 18, 2012)

*Love Nick Cave!*



zookeeper said:


> I would assume that cutting them would cause the nicotine to come out much faster on the edge you cut. And too much nicotine is NOT a good feeling.
> 
> I know the price of the patches sucks, and I used that excuse many times to not follow through, but in comparison to paying for cigarettes for the next few months (which are disgustingly expensive up here, like almost $10 for a pack of 25) it's really quite inexpensive.
> 
> Good luck!


I pay $44:89 for step one Generic brand so I see why people want to cut them (hell) I do!!! Just trying to figure this one out myselfe.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah you can....well I haven't used them but the nurse where I did placement cut his


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow that soo kewl i didn't know you could do that and they lie too you saying that if you cut it it ruin's the patch on the box wtf...


----------



## burt1 (Apr 20, 2012)

*cut nicotine patch in half*

I have done this. there is much on the weeb about it. Some dr.s and pharmacists will say yes. I took my patch cut it and also had an occasional cig. this helped me quit.. never had any side affects or problems.I think people get confused with older style patches with a gel. I have had those for pain and would nebver cut them. However i also had the flat clear type that are like the nicotine. I cut thos as well without any issues.I am no expert but had the experience of using these things. I tend to agree that cuttting them is a way to conserve but still get benefits. I also agree manufatureres and others would be hurt by lower sales oif more people did this. More propaganda and scare tactics for the consumer. What i found to be affective was my own trial and error. I began with low dose patch sometimes cut in half. Had an ocassional ciggarette when i felt the need. Never got dizzy or felt like my heart was pounding. No real negative effects. This method for me worked great!.I slowly decreased consumption of tobacc and spent very little on patches. I think the issue with some transdermals is the gel type. they clearly show the gel packet in the center. if you were to cut this i would imagine the liquid would ooze out at a higher rate and cause a possible high dosge to be absorbed. These penetrations are what became a big isue with phentany type patches. I used both types and depending on the manufacturer or drug store they determined what i got. i cut the flat clear ones and never messed with the gel type. Hope this helps. I think cutting the flat clear patch is ok and may save you money while helping you quit. By the way there was a study done that showed smokers using small doses and still having a ciggarette once in a while actually helped them quit. You can check this on line. it was a scientific publication Good Luck to all


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

I think you should keep cutting the nicotine patch smaller and smaller, until it gets to a size where you're left unsure as to whether you placed it on your arm in the first place.

That's true budgeting for ya!

And no, quitting means quitting altogether.
Having 1 cigarette is going to break your cycle.


----------



## robotaffliction (Jul 24, 2009)

Some Russian Guy said:


> I'm using nicotine patches to help me to quit smoking...
> 
> It says on the back of the box:
> 
> ...


YES you can do it. I did the same thing many years ago when I was on them


----------



## exsmoker (Jul 17, 2014)

*Yes you can cut your patches.*

Yes you can cut your patches in half.

Both my partner and I and friends both cut our nicotine patches when giving up and found no difference at all.
Absolute BS that they release all there nicotine at once. Think about it....how could that possibly happen?? I doesn't all come rushing out of the side like you cut open a balloon.
I think a lot of these scare stories are posted by the companies selling the patches.

I only ever bought the large size and gradually reduced the amount I was using by 10% every 2 week s until there was none left. It took around 5 months rather than the 3 they say but who cares Ive quit now!

One tip if you are going to cut your patches, only buy the square ones as they are much easier to divide into 3 etc than the round ones.

Good Luck!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I have numerous times I quit smoking and it was perfectly fine! Don't buy into the bull****. As long as the other half still has its cover on then it will remain effective. If you have a patch where the cellophane splits down the middle vertically, just cut along that path and you now have 2 patches. but at 1/2 strength of course


----------

